# Viper 5900 door lock programming



## JAYWELL (Jan 14, 2010)

I have a dealer installed Viper 5900 which automatically locks the doors when the ignition is turned on and unlocks them when the ignition is turned off. The Owners Guide says that this function can be programmed "on" or "off" but it doesn't tell you how. It tells you how to enter the programming mode by pressing the button on the back of the remote but it doesn't say anything about programming anything. My installation manual (which Viper says I'm not supposed to have) is no help either. The owners manual also says that the "lock with ignition" and "unlock with ignition" functions can each be programmed individually using the "Directed Bitwriter" device which the dealer is supposed to have. I would like to disable only the unlock function but since this requires the dealers device I would settle for disabling both. I appreciate any help.

Thank you


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

JAYWELL said:


> I have a dealer installed Viper 5900 which automatically locks the doors when the ignition is turned on and unlocks them when the ignition is turned off. The Owners Guide says that this function can be programmed "on" or "off" but it doesn't tell you how. It tells you how to enter the programming mode by pressing the button on the back of the remote but it doesn't say anything about programming anything. My installation manual (which Viper says I'm not supposed to have) is no help either. The owners manual also says that the "lock with ignition" and "unlock with ignition" functions can each be programmed individually using the "Directed Bitwriter" device which the dealer is supposed to have. I would like to disable only the unlock function but since this requires the dealers device I would settle for disabling both. I appreciate any help.
> 
> Thank you


 Just take it back to where you bought it have them do it, im sure they will gladly.


----------

